# Is this the week we've been waiting for?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Going to work is tough today with this weather. It looks good this week FINALLY. Heading out Tues and weds to local secret pig pen hoping its fishable. Might not be since its creek fed. Then headed up to Erie Thurs and Fri hoping to smack some hog smallies. Always have the seemingly endless backwaters to fall back on for buckets if too rough on main lake.

Good luck to u all, I believe its time.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Dude i have a serious case of (antz in the pantz) anticipating and watching the reports on LSC of 90+ fish days in 4-6'. 


TIME HAS COME!




Pigsticker said:


> Going to work is tough today with this weather. It looks good this week FINALLY. Heading out Tues and weds to local secret pig pen hoping its fishable. Might not be since its creek fed. Then headed up to Erie Thurs and Fri hoping to smack some hog smallies. Always have the seemingly endless backwaters to fall back on for buckets if too rough on main lake.
> 
> Good luck to u all, I believe its time.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

I had some luck at Edgewater on Friday night after the rain. I was there at night from 9-12. I caught 3 smallies. I live by edgewater and the lake looked decent. I fished early in the morning from 4am-7am before work. I was skunked. Before I left I started seeing shad getting pushed to the surface and start jumping because the bass where eating. It was hard to go to work and I wish I could be out there right now, but need to get things done hopefully later this week.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Ants in pants is a welcome change from crabs though right? I'm sure ur ready to leave for LSC today. That's why I didn't bother to even ask if u wanted to join tomorrow at the pig pen. I should get some nice pics. Not sure how to load though on cell phone, we'll see.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

sounds better then my week


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Partner and got about a dozen each out of small creek fed lake that was high and muddy all on plastics. Fish were white and sluggish and pre staging in 4-6 row. All males. Still about 10 days away in that cold water.

Going to some smaller ponds today.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say now is definitely the time to be out if you're going to be sight fishing. Seen lots on beds in a couple different lakes throughout central and southwestern ohio. LSC and Erie would be fun. Hope you guys have a good time and looking forward to some pics.


----------



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

yes its that time and its about time seems like the bass are hitting everywhere!!!! catch them while there hot fellows!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Man the last 2 days on erie were awesome. Partner and I got over 100 in 6 hours thursday and about 60 all day today. All in the backwaters from mouse to the west and 1 mile east of mazuriks. Tried to go for sm both days and on ly sheep. All lm. Waters temp 62 in back waters. Senko texas weighted.

Nothing over 3lbs so no pics.


----------

